# (cringe RP)



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

Don't bother.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

It was here that a grand battle, and a fate to reveal some truth were to shed upon this battlefield.

Greeting the mammoth-minotaur was an all too quiet looking bunny, dressed in a slightly tilted small urban hat, gray camoflauge shorts, and a grey shirt, with a black digital watch facing in inside rather than outside. From his appearance alone, one could tell the many years of combat service, and he looked over the mammoth with some curiousity, though not shown on his face. Impossible to tell an age from looks alone, he stood quietly, his outfit lined with his weapons. On the left side of his hip were five rounds for an MGL Compact launcher, and on his leg, in it's holster, rested a Colt M1911. His FAL was slung across his back, and several more lethals and tacticals rested on his hip, with his knife on his right leg's holster. Liu watched his foe intently, his black ears shifting slightly as he waited. His small red scarf whipped calmly in the wind as he waited, wondering who would lay the first move. His jade eyes flickered over his form, wondering what exactly would be be well rounded in. Appearances alone were enough to be decieving.....but the bunny had known more than to underestimate his foe. Quietly, he stood there, his small tail flicking about.

The real fight....is yet to undergo......for now....he waits....seeing what his opponent will do first...


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

"So you have come. To witness it. To see it for yourself."

The mammoth-minotaur keeps his arms crossed in front of his chest.
He wears nothing more than a black tank top, with white cloth wrapped on his right hand (from elbow up to wrist), and a black finger-less glove on his left.
Other than that... literally nothing else. No armor, no weapon, no device, no nothing, compared to the armed-to-the-teeth bunny.

"A crumb of cosmic truth... which you yourself has."

He has the look of a teacher, mentor, father-figure of sort in his eyes, looking at the one before him as his student, apprentice and son... but this isn't the usual class/session at a dojo.

"Very well then... an entrance test, to see if you're truly ready and capable."

The mammoth relaxes his hands on the sides, with an eager smile barely visible behind his large trunk and tusks.

"You may consider yourself the same, and such is within your grasp... but I will be the judge of that. And I. Will. Show you."

In his hand, is a massive war mace with a length nearly twice his height ! The whole mace head has some kind of flowing-water pattern, as if they're made of Damascus steel, while the studs reinforced pretty damn well that they wouldn't break off or even chip, even if it were to be crushed under a moving tank..


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

The bunny watched him, uncertain as to what he spoke of....but he could guess it was from that cosmic energy he possessed. He got ready nonetheless, his paw itching for his sidearm. He watched as the mammoth summoned what seemed like a large kanabo....but the size on the thing was obscene. Liu cracked his neck, bracing for it as he slowly drew his first weapon....his stainless steel kriss cut military grade SOG knife. He flipped it over to where the blade was in combative angle, and he knew that trying to close the distance between that would indeed be painful, if one of those might blows connected with him.

He was sure of one thing though.

He had speed on his side, but something lingered around him.....that edging feeling that his enemy might have a sudden burst in speed....though, he could tell, he'd need to work into that to truly see it.


Weighing out his efforts, and not wanting to lose his best knife to a kanabo, he sheathed it once more, using only his fists as he bounced up and down on the fronts of his feet. He watched the kanabo, tilting his head as he weighed out the first strike. He stopped bouncing, and whipped out his M1911, squeezing off a shot just to see the response time...or, virtually whatever he would have in store. A test shot of the sorts....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

The mammoth-minotaur remains on the defense as well, since he feels that the smaller opponent definitely has speed as his clear advantage, so he needs to make sure every attack counts.
He watches as the bunny takes out the knife, but then puts it back away, and goes for the gun.
The bullet comes ripping through the air, the wind, staying true on its course towards the target.
The bunny makes no mistake. Even if it's just a test shot, it's still a big problem if it hits...
He too, also lets his left hand go from the mace, and moves to the left side.
Then, a brief flash of white light in front of him...
... Followed up by a "Clang !" sound.
And finally, the bullet hitting the ground.
In front of him is a large, translucent, rectangle tower shield that has blocked off the bullet.
It seems that the shield appears the same way the kanabo did.
Summoned.
Then the mammoth de-summons the shield, and readies the kanabo. As he swings it to behind him with so much force, almost looking like he'd throw it away, he uses the momentum to steer it up overhead, then smashes it to the ground with all his strength.
A wave of fiery sword blades blast up from the ground, towards the bunny.
At the same time, several frost axes drop down from the sky like an avalanche !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Liu seemed.....remotely satisfied that the mammoth was able to counter with the shield that was summoned from.....

Wait.

Did he literally *summon the shield to his defense?*

A most pressing issue indeed.....but Liu steeled himself. He knew not of what could come from this, but he knew one thing: to stay on his toes.

ABM....he remembered. ABM, and he'd be fine. 

He watched as his foe raised the kanabo back, thinking it was going to be tossed. But the bunny watched as he slammed it down with all his might, watching the fire swords spike up from the floor. Then, in a flash, Liu back-flipped quickly to avoid the blades, steadying himself once more as he faced his opponent.

So the ground was an apparent usage to him.....guess that might prove an issue for Liu, since he too, uses his environment to his advantage. It didn't matter. Regardless of what his foe might plan, he likes to be several steps ahead. He observed the swords that ripped from the Earth, wondering what happens if he touched them. Not wanting curiosity to be the death of him, he backed up, cocking his left paw back as a wispy purple and white sphere came onto his paw, and quickly, it turned a sickly green as he tossed it at the mammoth, half speed, watching to see what happens next. The bunny stayed on his toes, not wanting to be caught off guard. Every second or so, his left ear twitched, which made him observe his surroundings. A few moments would pass, and his right ear would twitch, and he'd do the same to that side. He had to be cautious, wary, and alert. One fell swoop, one deft move....

Could be his last.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Jeanvoux the 3 Foot Fox said:


> Liu seemed.....remotely satisfied that the mammoth was able to counter with the shield that was summoned from.....
> 
> Wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

The mammoth watches the bunny effortlessly dodges the attacks, even breaking one frost axe to be sure. Indeed, such small and nimble target shouldn't be dealt with by using AOE alone.
Perhaps feints would bethe way to go...
And if he's ever seen green-colored attacks before, they're either healing or poison... but he'd rather not take his chance. Not with that kind of color.
So he goes for it.
He brings the kanabo to the side again, looking like he'd bat the sphere away like a baseball... but then he holds the kanabo in the front as it comes in contact with the sphere.
The sphere turns into a medium-sized sword, but otherwise still that sick green of it. Then the mammoth sends it right back at the bunny !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Liu watches as his opponent assesses him for a few, then he watched as he brought up his kanabo, expecting him to home-run it straight out of the way.

A most ideal move for sure.

The bunny closed his eyes, sighing a softly.

He opened his eyes, however, to see the strike, the same attack, heading right back at him! And along with that, his opponent seemed to have launched the sphere at him....back but as a sword. And the kanabo had remained the same.

Nonetheless, without uttering a word, he raises his paws forth, both enveloped in that wispy blue and purple color. He caught it between his palms, blinking as the sharp tip was right in front of his eyes.

With no words, merely arching one eyebrow quizzically, he broke the blade, then tossed it aside.

He gave what looked like a small nod of understanding, his paw returning back to normal. He stood there, then looked himself over, wondering how the mammoth can handle an explosive....

Quickly, he whipped out his compact grenade launcher, with one round already loaded inside. He raised it, shoulder leveled with his own arm, pointing it at the mammoth. Without a moment's hesitation, he fired the powerful shout, wondering how he would counter an explosive projectile, traveling fast enough to knock the teeth out of a man!


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

Gotta counter the attack faster, the mammoth thinks. Was still too slow, the bunny was caught off-guard but still managed to defend himself against it.
So the bunny does wield cosmic power, that much is certain from
So now it's back to the mammoth's turn to defend himself.
Thankfully, the bunny's action of throwing the grenade is a lot easier to react to than drawing a shot from a gun... and this time, the same sort of summoning the shield to block off the explosive projectile again.
But he's not gonna go on with this. Attack then defend, then attack again, and then defend again, back and forth. This isn't some turn-based RPG... this is real.
And it's gonna get even more than that.
He slams the kanabo upside down, the top of its head right onto the ground.
The ground beneath the bunny suddenly bursts open as several earth scythe blades break out and come at him with terrible speed, just as it starts to rain where the bunny is...
... Wait, rain ?
It's no ordinary rain. It's a rain of daggers and knives made of compressed water, coming down on him at the same time as the scythe blades !
But the mammoth doesn't let up, and goes for another attack almost immediately. Holding the kanabo with his left hand, he raises his right up above his shoulders and behind him, looking like he's about to throw something.
The air suddenly and abruptly moves into strong blows of wind that quickly focuses into a singular point in his palm. Electricity also starts to charge up and gather around his hand as well.
He throws the combined attack at the bunny. The concentrated wind flies forward and seemingly stretches itself into... several javelin, with an emerald-green head at the tip. At the same time, the electricity shifts into several chakrams that fly along the javelins, leaving behind trails of sparks.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 20, 2020)

Liu managed to break the sword, then stood right back up once more, shoving his paws back into his pockets. Indeed, he didn't want this to be turn based.....

He was just doing this to provoke more attacks from his adversary.

Indeed, his plan had worked. But maybe he bit off more than he could chew....

He looked up at hearing rain, the immediate twitching in his left ear having alerted him. But he gave a small nod as the rain appeared to be weaponized.

Of course. Lethal rain. Now with more metal.

Quickly, he ran to cover, looking around as he thought about burrowing underground. 

Seeing the earth scythes quickly make him change his mind. 

Calming down, trying to control the rush of adrenaline, he looked forward, then used a cosmic shield to block the rain of lethality.

Quickly, he jumped, forming a platform made of cosmic energy fro him to stand on. As the projectile neared closer, the bunny barely managed to turn to the side, barely having managed to move.

He brushed his paw along his cheek...feeling that the javelin had actually made impact with his face. Though, thankfully it grazed him....though the gash did sting.

A lot. 

Making sure he paid no attention to it, or as little as he could, he de-summoned the platform, landing in front of the mammoth. He gave a knowing smile of, "That's a pretty dangerous one," look, and smiled a little. Slowly, he lowered his scarf a little, wiping the blood off of the wound. He gave a frisky wave of his paw, showing he wanted more. Then, it was clear why he didn't speak.

He was mute....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 20, 2020)

The mammoth takes notice of the cosmic powers that the bunny is using, from the purple-white turned green, poisonous (or acidic) sphere, to the dark purple-blue energy that looks like it's literally the cosmos being conjured in here.
From the looks of it, the mammoth can give a general conclusion that... the cosmic powers the bunny has, seem to be a mix, a bit of each of the two types, but in ways that actually kind of neutralize each other, instead of combined together with properties of both.
But the mammoth still holds back. There must be more to it than just this. And he'll keep on until the bunny falls, or actually goes full-force eldritch cosmic.
Until then, he feels that his onslaught of elemental/physical weapon-summon is enough.
And he won't let up.
He smashes the kanabo on the ground with all his strength, making the ground burst up into a large, vertical platform of earth that stands in between him and the bunny. Then he does the same earth scythe blades... but this time they come off from the platform, resulting in them coming straight at the bunny !
And if that's not enough, he quickly follows up with an overhead jump attack, crashing down on the ground with all his weight, sending the platform full of scythe blades straight at the bunny !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Liu gave a soft smile at the sight of this, glad that the mammoth was making him work up a sweat. He wasn't sure if he knew that he was mute or not, but it didn't matter.

He had to make sure that he stayed on his toes.....seems like he was trying to be the catalyst for something...

But for what, he did not know. For now, the bunny switched to more defensive terms, leaping away from the earth scythe blades, backing away from the wall. 

What he didn't see coming was that the mammoth had pushed the wall towards him, the spikes threatening more than just a few pricks on his fur.

So, in retort, he uses his defensive orb, to at least withstand the slashing of the scythes until he formed his plan, which, hopefully, might be a good one.

As he formed this defense, which was quite sturdy, his eyes flashed a bright orange as he used TacticalSense, assessing the mammoth's power to get an idea for what he was working with.

Under his scarf, a small grin would appear on the bunny's face.....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

Maintain the offensive. Give the enemies no quarter. Corner them into the passive situation.
The mammoth sees the wall of spikes stopping on its way, possibly by something that seems to be of pretty hard material (the defensive orb) as well. He can hear a good few scythe blades breaking apart.
He can't see it from the other side of the wall, but he's certain the bunny is far from done.
But so is he.
There is still a lot before the mammoth would even go for the slightest of cosmic powers that the bunny might not have ever witnessed yet... so, for now, he has at it again.
And so he goes to ram his kanabo at the wall of earth spikes, pushing the wall at the bunny yet again. Only to follow up with a kick for yet another push.
He's really pressing the bunny into going all-out with this cosmic power, even though he himself is only using elemental weapons.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

With the maintained force, and the constant pressure of all the attacks, Liu actually manages to break a sweat....

And not the sweat of effort.

The nervous, "I'm-gonna-die!" sweat. 

He took a  few labored breaths, finalizing his plan. With the added pressure, and the kicks against the wall, which was already pressing against him, the bunny was being pushed to his limit at this point. Quickly, he gave the orb a shove, pushing the wall back slightly, enough for him to jump up, summoning a platform as he barely escaped the orb, which was immediately crushed on impact without the host. He sighed a little, panting softly. He looked at the mammoth, knowing he was pressuring him to use his abilities....

But the bunny wasn't going to indulge his foe in his powers. Instead, he hoped tacticality and lethality can work it out. Hopping back down on the solid ground, Liu wiped his sweaty brow, his ears flicking around a little. He lowered and eventually took off his scarf, smiling at the mammoth. 

He was glad that someone was finally making him put effort into a fight.....

And some prey don't go down easy. He made a gesture with his paws, edging the mammoth forward. He would take more time to assess his abilities.....and also to recover....

Since he is one of lithe speed, he didn't really center his abilities off of brute force....since he lacked muscle....now that he had some breathing room, he took every inch of rest he could get, panting quietly as he looked up at the larger foe, contemplating whether he should bring out his FAL or not....

As he stood there, a lone paw reached for the rifle on his back....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

Despite the mammoth's full strength put into the pressured attacks against the wall of spikes to corner the bunny, with some last-stand power, the bunny manages to break free and escape the otherwise imminent fatality.
Though, his excitement and confidence got the better of him... after that non-stop attack chain, he feels a bit tired as well, and would need some time to rest.
But resting now means defeat for sure. He was already going rather unfair against the bunny's clear disadvantage of size and lack of raw physical strength... so he shouldn't expect any chance to be let off for even a second now.
With that in mind, the mammoth changes the gigantic kanabo to a tiny hammer in his right hand, and in his other hand a shotgun.









With a confident smile, he moves his hammer up overhead, side to side, as several knives and daggers are conjured out of thin air into view, and form up together into... fists.
Fists, with each phalanx of a finger being a dagger itself.
And they look pretty sharp... horrifyingly sharp.
Some other daggers and knives, link together into chains instead, and once done, all "look" at the bunny.
Now the mammoth is really gonna have at it. And he starts off with several fists flying at the bunny with frightening speed !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Liu was panting now, wiping his brow as he tried to regain his energy. It was proving to be quite the toll, especially since his fights are never taken to such lengths.

Yet again, he was fighting a foe of unknown proportions.....

So backing out was far out of the question.

As he watched the mammoth, he took note now his kanabo turned into a small hammer, and for once...

What looked like fear spread on Liu's face once he saw the shotgun. He gulped a little, backing up, his ears lowered. What really made him look was the fist....

Made of daggers...and horrifyingly sharp objects.

He looked....pretty terrified to say the least, but steeled himself, a look of surprise on his face as the fist came at him in such a speed.

Quickly, the bunny leaned back, low enough to dodge, but still, one of the sharp edges snagged on his shirt, ripping at it as he laid flat on his back, rolling out of the way. Quickly, Liu looked his chest over, seeing a little bit of blood. His fluffy hazel colored fur was not badly hurt, just light wounds, enough to draw blood, but not fatal. Or serious.

The bunny stood up, then took up his rifle in both paws, taking aim at the mammoth, firing five of the twenty shots. After the fifth shot, he stopped, the end of the barrel smoking as he lowered the gun, observing to see what the result was....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

The mammoth almost feels bad for his opponent, seeing such fear and horror. But he puts that aside, and prepares to react on the bunny's next move, with his hammer held up like one would hold a sword, the head pointing at the opponent.
And when he sees the bunny going for the rifle, he quickly summons a tower shield in front of him to block off the bullets... but he's not done.
He links the dagger chains to the sides and corners of the shield, then kick the shield with all his strength right back at the bunny. The dagger chains quickly spread out and prepare to grab the bunny, to trap him on the surface of the shield !
The mammoth also throws a land mine that automatically latches on the shield due to magnet, and aims his gun at it...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

As he fired off the shots, he put the rifle back onto his back, tilting his head once he saw the shield. 

But something was off....he felt it. It had to be more than just a simple block....

His ears went frantic, trembling at the sound of the chains speeding towards him. The bunny could also feel the shield speed towards him as well.

Thinking quickly, running out of options, Liu used it.

His brief cosmic form.

In just a mere instant, the scene flashed white.....

His fur turned te colors of the Galaxy.....

And in this form...he wasn't mute....

Quickly, he caught th shield head on, then kicked it back. His cosmic ears twitched a little, enhanced in this form. He nodded, then jumped.

But no ordinary jump. He jumped high in the air, flipped, then poised his foot to strike the Earth.

Hard.

Coming down with the speed of a turbocharged cannonball. He managed to roar one line, so far, the only thing he said at this point. Judging from voice alone...

He sounded pretty young.

_"Allow me to give you a small reckoning of what you have desired! Galactic Descent!"_


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

The mammoth sees the bunny taking on what seems to be the cosmic form he's been wondering about, then kicking the shield back. But the mammoth commands the chains to hold the shield back before it comes in contact with him and sets off the land mine.
That was close.
Then the bunny probably has the need to release his bottled up energy with that jump and drop kick. Enough to leave a crater where he lands, too.
The mammoth nods.

"Heh. Self taught. And not half bad."

Then he readies himself again.

"But you gonna need more than that to see the terrible truth of reality, fella. Until then, I don't need a fragment of it to beat you. So bring it on !"

Thus he sends the dagger-formed fists straight at Liu at terrifying speed again. This time the dagger-linked chains also whip at him from all directions too !
And if that's not enough, he summons several swords into massive ninja stars, and throws them at Liu as well.
And just to really pressure the attack, he brings down his ace card, SEMIW (Six Elements Made Weapons) : earth scythes, fire swords, wind javelins, lightning chakrams, frost axes, and water daggers, all thrown together into a massive storm that rips through the area.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

As Liu came crashing down, he got up, looking at the heightened attack. He was the rush of power, and heard the  mammoth's words.

He was right.

As much as he wanted to deny it, the mammoth was right.....

He needed to step up his game if he were to remotely come close....

Then, no more. Time for phase two.

Lie took a stance, growling a little. His green eyes flashed to blank, then back green. He took on a power stance, getting ready. He tossed his weapons and utility belt aside, but sat them in a place where could go back for it later.

Now it was time for some CQC, Cosmic Fueled edition.

He took a stance and began to growl....then his growl turned to a vicious snarl, then a yell as a wispy fire surrounded him. His pupils flashed a electric yellow, tapping into lengths of power he didn't think he needed to go to. He roared now, the ground shaking with what powers he was summoning, then, after what seemed like a brilliant light show, he let out a deafening roar, then sped towards the mammoth at  a blinding speed, all the while dodging and twirling around the weapons. 

At one point, he ascended high into the sky, seeing the weapons follow, mainly the chains. He smirked, then raised one paw up, using the likes of a small blue and white ball. He tossed it back at the weapons, and the mammoth, and waited to see the reaction.

_"Approach with caution....I hath not ceased. Totalitarian Reign...."_

The bunny said softly, the ball shattering through the weapons. It pulsed lightly, but something was foreboding....

Then, it was clear.

The pulsing on the ball was a timer...

An explosion of undefined proportions was on the way!


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

The mammoth still doesn't change his weapons. Still keeping the hammer and shotgun.
Even when his opponent has decided to go for the next power-up.
He's not surprised to see the bunny effortlessly dodging through the onslaught of attacks, though he kind of wishes at least one of them hit.
Oh well. No matter.
As the bunny throws down the ball that shatters apart when in contact with the summoned weapons, and reforms after bypassing them, while pulsing... like a clock.
A timer.
... A bomb ?
Whatever it might be, best is to not let it even touch the ground.
But if it can bypass all those weapons, then physical defense against it is useless...
... Unless...
He summons the round riot shield again, and holds it up, as if about to block the ball coming at him.
He stands his ground, ready for impact.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

The bunny landed, reverting back to his normal form.

Best not to stay in such a form for too long. he always preferred fighting in his normal form anyways....

But, he made his paw glow once more, and the ball seemingly faded into pieces again....

Since he couldn't talk, he just went and used sign language, and made such a sign for his foe.

_Rule one of Sun Tzu: All warfare is based on deception._

The bunny signed, smiling as he made a movement with his glowing paw. The ball reformed, and this time, it was the size of a basketball.

But what he had done was elaborate.

He waited until the mammoth had all his focus on the ball in front of him, purposely increasing his power, which was mainly for the speed adept, and had sneaked a few particles of energy behind the mammoth, waiting.

He knew he would try that shield tactic again, but let's see how well the tank survives....

When the explosion is on the inside.

The orb rested next to the mammoth, literally inches apart from touching. It had breached the defensive layer by splitting into tiny energy particles, and had reformed as the mammoth braced for impact against the explosion that never came.

Instead, a faint pulsing can be heard if the mammoth looked down.....

Judging from the sphere, it was seconds away from detonating, as it started to glow brightly....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

The mammoth waits for the ball to come down and braces for the impact... but the explosion indeed never occurs.
That is, until he hears the faint pulsing from beneath him... then that bright glow.
He has the "well then" look on his face, but still quickly ducks down and holds the shield in front of him before it blows up.
The shield doesn't even look big enough to fully cover that massive belly of his... and he's even dangerously close to the orb. Not to mention, he doesn't even have any sort of armor on. The only thing he wears at the moment is a tank top, a finger-less glove and some martial art wrapping.
So what would this even possibly hope to accomplish at all, against an incoming massive explosion ?
But he has his own trick up his sleeves too... and he's still not gonna "reveal the truth" yet.
This is far from enough.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

The bunny smiled, signing the words _Checkmate _with his paws, and snaps his fingers.

As he does so, the orb pulses rapidly, then swells, before exploding fiercely , so hard that the spot where it blew up left quite the sizable crater where it used to be. 

Liu had already hunkered down, burrowing underground as to make sure neither he or his weapons were caught in the blast. He checked himself over, did a quick two minute checkup on his weapons, then re-emerged from the hole he dug, peeking up as he looked around for his adversary.

He had no clear intention of killing him, and he really didn't plan so because with his guns, he never loaded the true stopping power in yet, so there was much more he was holding back.

That, and the bunny hoped to end this fight soon. Extensive battles such as these wear at his stamina, which he only has so much of. Any more physical exertion and he'd have to rely on that cosmic energy.....

Something his foe is keen on bringing out in him.

But the bunny refuses. He won't go and use that power....not yet....

He still has much work to do....nature is on his side after all....

Nodding, and taking advantage of the smoke created by the explosion, he increases the smokescreen by using his own, tossing a smoke grenade, and watching as it blew up, displaying smoke across the battlefield.

Quickly, he went to making traps, knowing his foe is tough.....

But can he keep up?..


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

The explosion engulfs a large area and pretty much wipes out everything in the blast radius.
... But it could've been much bigger.
Instead, it was stopped.
And the smoke isn't enough to stop what's coming in. The smoke grenade doesn't add much to it either.
All is wiped, blown away, as a flash of light emits from behind and slashes across the area.
As the smoke clears out... there is the mammoth again.
Unharmed. Aside from dirt on his body.
Even the shield remains intact.
And in his other hand, still that small hammer...
... and in front of him, floating in the air, aiming at the bunny...
... is a massive sword, literally with the same colors from the ball earlier.
It's as if he literally shape-shifted, FORGED the explosion into the sword !

"I am quite good, you know."

He then throws the sword right back at the bunny again !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

As the bunny quickly sets traps, he stopped, feeling the cover of his smoke get.....whisked away?

He looked over his shoulder, only to see that large.....multi colored blade....the same as his orb....

Wait.....

Did the mammoth literally take his blast, and form it into a sword?

Well, that makes things bad.

And what's worse is that was a perfect waste of a smoke grenade.

The bunny quickly sat up, seeing as the blade was sent straight at him. He quickly evaded, having rolled to the side to avoid the sword. However, he felt a sharp stinging feeling up his leg.

Quickly, he looked his leg over, seeing that the sword had slashed across his left calf, of which was bleeding...

And the cut was exposed, having been sliced open. The bunny assessed the injury, and deemed it somewhat non-lethal. Though, too much pressure on that leg might be a bad thing...

Quickly, he snatched off his jacket, tearing off the sleeve as he pulled out a small bottle from his back pocket. He poured it on the wound, gritting his teeth in pain as his ears lowered. He tied the ripped sleeve on his wound, making a makeshift tourniquet for now. It won't hold on it's own, so he took his belt off, tying it around the sleeve as to stabilize it.

Nullified with morphine, which eh just doused on his leg, it should be fine. He stood back up, albeit shakily, wincing as he limped now.

Either he would be physically forced to use his cosmic powers, or he'd die right here and now.

Either way, Liu kept at it, this time bringing a .50 GS Desert Eagle up to view, angling it at the mammoth.

He gave a small thumbs up, then braced, putting his bad leg behind him as he fired only one shot, the blast powerful enough to knock the bunny off his feet!

The bullet was no normal bullet, but instead a modified 25x45mm HE round, careening towards the mammoth at a devastating speed!


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

The mammoth feels pretty good at getting the explosive-made-sword right back at his opponent... but not so much when he has to first-aid himself that bad.
Nevertheless, the mammoth is far from done... and he has yet to even bring on his cosmic power. Not in the slightest.
So when the bunny fires the gun... the mammoth doesn't need to know if it's explosive or incendiary or armor-piercing, there's no way it can be just a standard bullet. He shields himself with a pretty thick and solid wall of earth from the bullet, then kicks the wall right back at the bunny.
As soon as the kick comes in contact and the wall is pushed at the bunny, there are earth scythe blades bursting out, making for a whole wall of spikes !


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

The bunny, still dazed from the powerful recoil, laid there for a few, attempting to collect himself once more. He barely sat up when he saw the wall coming towards him, and with little time to spare!

Quickly, he rolls to the side, but lets out a cry as he clutched his arm.

Looking it over, it seems as he didn't roll fast enough....and one of the scythes got a pretty good stab at his good arm.

Shoot, that's his left arm. his dominant hand. His trigger hand.

The bunny knows the tables have turned for the worse. His good shooter arm is down, and he sucks with his right.

Hi emotionless facade was wearing thin, and his lowered ears told the tale. He let out a small whimper as he forced himself back onto his feet, his leg shaky and his arm limp at his side. he needed to think of something, and quick. This was no ordinary foe, and the stakes were high....

Was he really going to tap into that power once more?...

No. He wouldn't. The bunny shook his head, rather to fight with bare fist alone rather than his cosmic abilities. With a shaky right paw, he pulled out his knife, unsteadily holding it up to the mammoth. He limped a little, glaring at him. He wouldn't go down easily......but the extent of his injuries limited physical movement....so he couldn't use his speed....

He was at the mercy of his foe.....and himself.

He alone would not use his powers....

Which might spell his defeat if he doesn't change that....


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

The mammoth looks at the severely injured opponent trying to hold on for a last stand, with just a knife, rather than using the cosmic power. He narrows a bit, feeling kind of uneasy.

"Why don't you use that cosmic power of yours ? Why trying to do this ?"

He's rather confused now. He doesn't want to beat up the injured and weakened opponent anymore, this is already quite enough.


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

The bunny staggered a little, then fell to one knee, coughing a little. He thought for a few, then dropped his knife, using his paws once more. In sign language, he spoke.

_I do what I do here because it seems a better fight for me. I never really liked using my cosmic powers, nor have I preferred them. i see it as a curse, a burden i never asked for, so i use them very little, in hopes that I can forget it exists. Victory is a hollow and abundant thing when using something as powerful as the Wrath of the Cosmos, and I prefer not such a hollow feeling when fighting. So, in kind, I rely on my survival skills rather than the sheer force of that. Honorably fighting, even if it spells my end..._

The bunny stopped, hanging his head low, his ears drooping. He looked as if he'd rather the mammoth finish him than for him to use his cosmic powers. He looked up at him, a softness in the stare, almost begging.

Begging for him to show him why he must keep this ability. For what purpose does it serve him?


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

... Unfortunately for the bunny, the mammoth understands nothing at all of the sign language.
It's only NOW that the mammoth knows, his opponent is mute.
He ponders for a while, then claps his hands, as if coming up with something.

"Welp, didn't think I'd go for it like this, but oh well."

The mammoth shrugs, then decides to have at it.
The eldritch cosmic horror form that he's been keeping off from the bunny the whole time.
But he doesn't attack... instead, he crafts a large circular object out of what seems to be like stalactite/stalagmite, with flowing-water pattern like Damascus steel.
He then walks up to the bunny and gives the object to him.

"Here, put this on your neck. It should allow you to do telepathy with others using infrasound and ultrasound. Don't worry, not gonna trick you with it."

Then he backs off from the bunny, keeping a distance away from the injured opponent.
The object seems to be a collar, if to be worn around the neck like so...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Liu blinked  a little, looking up at the mammoth.

It seemed now, finally, he caught on.

His whole "mute" condition and whatnot. 

He looked down at the collar he placed in front of him, one ear perking up at the explanation of what it does. The bunny did eye him suspiciously for a few, then later made a gesture of "Oh what the heck," and put it on. 

He looked back at the mammoth, and restated everything he had mentioned earlier, then stopped, giving the mammoth time to catch up.

_Now, do you understand why I don't use it so?...._


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

"And how is it a curse to you ? You were forced to have it, or what ?"

Tonik asks Liu back.
Deep inside, the mammoth hopes that the answer isn't yes...


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

The bunny looked away, feeling guilt for what he did.

Quietly, he sat down, wincing as he held his arm, slowly starting to tend to it. As he did, he looked back at the mammoth, shaking his head.

_No. It wasn't forced on me.....I accidentally found the raw element......curious, I touched it....accidentally bonded with the element.....and it's been with me ever since....._


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

The mammoth changes back to his normal form, and sits down as well.
He thought it was gonna be a test, for the bunny to prove himself the full force of his cosmic powers...
... But now it's not the case.

"Where did you find it ? How did you bond with it ?... And, do you feel anything bad when using those powers ? In the sort of becoming corrupted to it, in a way ?"


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

The bunny blinked, surprised as the mammoth goes back to normal. He didn't see it coming....but he was taking every moment to it's fullest. He sat there, finishing the tending to the wound. As he did so, he relaxed, letting his left arm be.

_To answer these, I'll start slow. I had a mission, deployed to an op where we were investigating an odd material that crash landed here, approx arrival date 0300 hours ago. I went to it, and touched a little bit of it, just to see what it was. My paw started glowing....and I thought it was infected. But as I went to scrape it off, it spread....all over my body, and just....disappeared. I thought it was gone.....so, I went back home. I went to open my door after the op, and that's when I saw it....my paw glowing a nebula series of colors.....I was scared, confused, and nervous....so i never told anyone....it never hurts when I use it....in fact....I'd even go as far as to say it feels welcoming...normal, almost. Like it feels right.....but I don't know what it is....if it'll kill me...._

The bunny concluded, pausing to let the mammoth catch up.


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

The mammoth listens to the bunny's explanation on how it happened...
Surprised to see one not infected or corrupted from it, let alone to feel "welcoming" when using the power.
He looks into far away.

"I think I know what material you talked about... and more so, what type of eldritch cosmic being you are too."

He still doesn't look back at the bunny.

"The material you talked about... it has this kind of flowy-wavey pattern, right ? And it looks like stalagmite/stalactite, right ?... And then the nebula clouds, as well as all the brightness from your attacks earlier... you're definitely a Star-Born."

He pauses a bit for the bunny to catch up as well.

"Honestly... it all started with me. You'd think something like, "the creator of all eldritch cosmic horror" is something very serious and must never be taken lightly... and then there's me. You'd not believe someone like me is such a thing, right ?... A lot of times, I don't either. Or at least don't want to believe it. But it's the truth."

He finally glances back at the bunny now.

"I can assure you this, though. It won't kill you, possess, corrupt, or infect you, ever. You're still yourself. And it's good you want to stay on your survival skills to even the odds... but if you're really cornered and there's really no other option, don't hesitate to bring on that power. I mean, look at me. I used mine to make that collar for you so we can even talk in the first place. Now, I'm not saying you owe me for that, so sorry in advance if I come across that way... but what I meant is, the power you wield can be used for good intents too, not just to ensure victories in a fight."

He has a smile on his face... a pleased smile, even.

"... Why don't you come with me. I can show you a thing or two on how to use your power properly, if you want."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Liu listened closely on what the mammoth spoke of, and his ears twitched periodically.

Star-Born? Eldritch Cosmic Horrors?

Los Illuminados?

The bunny was indeed confused, and he took a minute to take that all in. Quietly, he thought for a minute, thinking all of this over. He had to make sure he had a general understanding of what all this meant....

Yet again, this mammoth just said he was the....creator?....

Liu looked up at him, tilting his head as to why the mammoth didn't face him yet. Curious, he kept listening, making sure he heeded every word.

As he finally looked back at him, the bunny gave a small nod, his tail flicking around a few times. He hadn't known.....much of anything as to what he spoke of....but suppose one could say it somewhat cleared things up.

He tilted his head at the mention of the mammoth's offer.....slowly, he considered it. he knew he didn't owe him, even if the mammoth didn't say anything. He knew that was done because....he didn't understand sign language...

Curious, and still alert, he nodded a little, smiling faintly.

_I accept.....yet....this is a spar.....why are you helping me?....learn these powers?....Aren't I your foe?..._


----------



## PC Master Race (Oct 21, 2020)

"My responsibility. My redemption. You're like this because of me, y'know. So, consider this spar done. And who's to say you can't help your opponent ?... OK, not all the time, or bad things happen to good people... but I trust you."

Tonik then stands up and offers Liu his hand.

"Come on, we have much to discuss. There's more to the power you wield, than you'd think."


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Oct 21, 2020)

Liu stared at the mammoth, in sheer chock and disbelief. He was dumbfounded, in all honesty.


His opponent just concluded the spar, just like that, just to help him with his "Star-Born powers?"

Either way, he wasn't going to refuse.....he needed the assist.

Slowly, he took the mammoth's hand, wincing as he  got himself back on his feet, limping due to his leg. He still held his arm, biting back the pain.


_I understand....thank you..._


----------

